# Huge pacu's



## tramca (Jul 17, 2003)

I'm not sure where to put this, so mods feel free to hurl it somewhere else.

Anyway, I went to Stapely Water Gardens on Saturday, and they had these great big huge pacu's. I swear they must of been close to 3ft long!!! Bloody sweet.

And a great big ugly giraffe nosed catfish. I think thats what it was called, ugly mofo too.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

That place is amazing! Were they in that big pond with the giant water lilly? Did they still have that huge arro in the pond with rays? What about the big ret tail with the giant gouramis? Its a while since I last went there. What about the shark tank, was that still there?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*_Moved to Tank Busters and Bottom Dwellers_*


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

3 ft long!!!! holy sh*t i thought that mine were big lol 8 inches LOL


----------



## tramca (Jul 17, 2003)

piranhasrule said:


> That place is amazing! Were they in that big pond with the giant water lilly? Did they still have that huge arro in the pond with rays? What about the big ret tail with the giant gouramis? Its a while since I last went there. What about the shark tank, was that still there?


Yeah they where in the big pond thing.

Apparently the arro was in with the rays, lol the was a sign saying they can jump. I leant over but he didnt fancy me as lunch. Hubby said he spotted the arro but I couldnt see him.

The shark tank is still there, som thought that was great. I must've missed the red tailed shark and the gouramis, unless they're gone now?


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

It was a red tail cat with the big gouramis. It was huge. But its about 2 years since iv been there.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

And off course nobody that went to that place have brought a camera with them?


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Hey!

I'm staying in Ormskirk and heading into Liverpool this afternoon... Is that place in Liverpool? Where is it exactly? I'll take a camera!


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Its in Nantwich, Chesire. I found some pics on yahoo images. I think there abit old though.

View attachment 93595

View attachment 93596

View attachment 93597


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

they do get to 3 feet and some times over that.


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

Ed griswold said:


> they do get to 3 feet and some times over that.:nod:


yep at the smithsonian zoo at DC the pacus are like 4ft


----------



## kingsnar (Nov 17, 2005)

sweet, those albino giant gouramis look like they reached their adult size, very difficult to do in aquarium settings.


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

very nice pacu, i wish there was a public aquarium around here.


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

very kool..


----------



## latinoheat (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't know if you all know this but you can go to the smithsonian zoo dc website and click on live cams from the amazonian exhibit and see the fish live. Pretty cool you can see some huge Pacu's. here is the link http://nationalzoo.si.edu/Animals/Amazonia/default.cfm not much but cool to see.


----------



## tramca (Jul 17, 2003)

View attachment 105770


This is late, but I took this with my phone, just found it on the pc........not a very good pic, but a pic nonetheless.


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

very nice. don't see alot of pacu's that big.


----------



## redpiranhas4 (Feb 23, 2003)

ive been to stapeley its about 15min drive from my house i see if i got any pics from there

here

another


----------



## the one (May 13, 2006)

redpiranhas4 said:


> ive been to stapeley its about 15min drive from my house i see if i got any pics from there
> 
> here
> 
> another


Those are big fish!


----------

